# Caffeine induced nausea?



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Had 3 cappuccinos this morning, which is IMO not excessive or even unusual, but have been feeling just a bit 'icky' this afternoon. I did get this one before after a considerably heavier coffee binge, but was slightly surprised that my 3 doubles (18.5>37) gave me this sensation.

It wasn't overheated milk (I did get really sick on an overheated cappuccino bought on my way to work once).

Anyhow, I was just curious, on a forum like this, where almost everyone drinks fairly serious espresso in reasonable quantity (and some maybe unreasonable quantities!), does anyone have any top tips for reducing this effect? I'm imagining things like 'drink cold milk', 'eat peppermint', 'full English' and such. Only because I'd not seen anyone ever mention caffeine overdose symptoms on here so I thought it might turn up some interesting anecdotes.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> .......blah..... blah......*full English*.......blah..... blah......


I didn't listen to any of that but I like your solution!!!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Have to agree hotmetal. After all your average espresso contains around 3 times more caffeine than one instant. If I over do it too much I feel the consequences. 3 cappuccinos spread out over the day is just about all I can take. I would be totally wired if I had any more.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I settled for a margarita pizza with an egg on top in the end, and peppermint tea. But only because I had no bacon.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I settled for a margarita pizza with an egg on top in the end, and peppermint tea. But only because *I had no bacon*.


*:-0 :-0*



*
*13 Shocks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would look to the milk or quantity consumed as most likely to cause issue especially if stomach slightly more "acidic" than normal (wife sometimes feels this way after 3 lattes but ok with same volumes of americano)

Only felt that way once and milk was just on the turn, not so much that you could smell it but a change to a new carton made things better.

Heart palpitations or sweating would, for me at least, indicate overdoing the coffee more so than stomach churning.

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, it's odd. Sometimes I drink up to 4 or 5 in a day with no ill effects but definitely felt over-caffeinated today after 3. Not sure if it was lunch or simply time but it's kind of worn off now. Just interested to see if anyone on here has a favourite course of action of this happens to them.

@Drewster, yes my breakfast inventory is sadly lacking, after a week at work and weekend away my fridge is in bloke mode (beer, Coke, tonic, OJ, a few sauces and an egg!)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Drinking lots of water through the day helps me no end. I do mean a lot. Always a large glass after espresso or espresso based drink.

Also keep to regular meals. I have no problem with 6 - 8 doubles in a day.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What else have you had? Are you sure it's the coffee?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers guys. No palpitations, just that nauseous feeling. It could be a milk thing, I've only noticed it after too many cappuccinos. I don't usually drink more than one straight espresso, and I consume easily a pint of milk a day. But I've never had it from hot chocolate, only strong cappuccino.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

if I have 3 coffees within a couple of hours, I get quite giddy and feel nauseous. Have to space them out during the day if Im drinking a lot of coffee. Caffeine affects different people in different ways, could never just drink doubles whenever I want unfortunately


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Used to take caffeine pills before the gym - coffee doesn't really touch the sides after them


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Id be needing a poo after that much coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Id be needing a poo after that much coffee


I made a couple of mates a brewed coffee after a heavy night when we were staying at a B&B. This had a fairly "dramatic" effect on both of them (and only one bathroom).

Ironically I using Raves Warrawee beans (named after an aboriginal word for rest a while). It should have been called Warrapoo meaning hurry mate I need to go too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Id be needing a poo after that much coffee





urbanbumpkin said:


> I made a couple of mates a brewed coffee after a heavy night when we were staying at a B&B. This had a fairly "dramatic" effect on both of them (and only one bathroom).
> 
> Ironically I using Raves Warrawee beans (named after an aboriginal word for rest a while). It should have been called Warrapoo meaning hurry mate I need to go too.


This Forum is always an amazing source of information!!

Unfortunately it is sometimes FAR FAR TO MUCH information!!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry folks, I've been waiting for an opportunity to vent that one. I've been holding that one back for a couple of months.








punned out....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry folks, I've been waiting for an opportunity to vent that one. I've been holding that one back for a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hold back - Just let rip!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not really helping the nausea!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not really helping the nausea!


Take a big deep breath..... Oh! Hang on, maybe DON'T!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I get a bit of an anxious feeling, and feel a bit uneasy if I drink coffee on an empty stomach.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Drewster said:


> Don't hold back - Just let rip!!


Disagree.

Bake it a little longer


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Best thread title I've seen in a while...









Espresso on an empty stomach quite often results in oesophageal bad times for myself.

My tolerance has improved over time but I daren't go beyond 4-5 drinks a day.

The last occurrence was a week ago - I'd had a split shot, went back for a double espresso, then a V60, and finished with a latté all within about an hour and a half.

I went home and then spent a fair amount of time being horizontal, with a headache, drinking water, and going to the loo.

The Mrs wasn't impressed with how I spent my day off when she came back.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Have to agree hotmetal. After all your average espresso contains around 3 times more caffeine than one instant. If I over do it too much I feel the consequences. 3 cappuccinos spread out over the day is just about all I can take. I would be totally wired if I had any more.


Your average single espresso contains about the same amount of caffeine as instant, approx 60-70 mg


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone actually know if it's the caffeine that causes the stomach problems or just the acid that coffee seems to make in the stomach.

Ian


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Does anyone actually know if it's the caffeine that causes the stomach problems or just the acid that coffee seems to make in the stomach.


Stomach problems are not a described side effect of caffeine, although in very large qantities gastro intestinal disturbance is documented. However, this would be for far larger amounts than anyone could reasonably consume in coffees during a day and is also a common feature of all stimulant drugs. As you suggest the acidity of the coffee is more likely to cause the problems.....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Too much caffeine = brain going hyper = talking faster than thinking. Also results in headaches.

The sicky feeling is probably due to the milk - switch from cappus & lattes to machiattos, which are also less fattening...lol


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> Best thread title I've seen in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good shot Sir!!

I can only respond with - The grumbling, noises in such a situation are often onomatopoeic.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread is turning out to be better than I expected, both in constructive and comedy posts!



Keep the factoids and stories coming chaps.

Not sure of the mode of action but a mate of mine always drinks Americano and if he has one before breakfast it usually results in the "10-second Countdown" bog emergency. Definitely not to do with milk. But that's also nothing to do with nausea either I concede.

I may actually have to experiment with this and try a session of espresso instead of milk-based drinks and see if it happens. Although as no one has suggested a way to stop the nausea once it starts I might have to be feeling brave/reckless.

I also think an empty stomach has a lot to do with it but I was thinking more of speed of caffeine absorption than acidity or hot dairy fats. Like boozing on an empty stomach.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Hotmetal

The Extra Pharmacopaeia (26th Edition issued July 1972) states: "Side-effects of caffeine include nausea, headache and insomnia. Large doses may cause restlessness, excitement, muscle tremor, tinnitus, scintillating scotoma, tachycardia and extrasystoles. Caffeine increases gastric secretions and may cause gastric ulceration. The fatal dose is probably about 10g."

Okay, I confess I'm a retired pharmacist, drink only decaffeinated coffee and accept that later research may have amended the list. A cue for some research by anyone sufficiently interested?

From Popular Science website "FYI: How Much Caffeine Would It Take To Kill You?: A wrongful-death lawsuit filed last week against the makers of Monster energy drinks claims that 14-year-old Anais Fournier drank two 24-ounce cans of Monster in the day before she unexpectedly died late in 2011. The coroner's report described "caffeine toxicity" as contributing to her death."


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

An interesting article on this subject ;

http://www.healthy.net/Health/Article/Effects_of_Caffeine_and_Coffee_on_Heartburn_Acid_Reflux_Ulcers_and_GERD/2396/2

Ian


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

On occasion in the past given the strange working hours my job had I have tried using caffeine tablets of all varieties from around the world and all they do is give me a headache, yet I can drink a similar amount of caffeine either in coffee or energy drinks and be absolutely fine, although it has to be said that 1st coffee of the day does always seem to start a countdown in my guts even after a pint of water as soon as I wake up and before any coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> An interesting article on this subject ;
> 
> http://www.healthy.net/Health/Article/Effects_of_Caffeine_and_Coffee_on_Heartburn_Acid_Reflux_Ulcers_and_GERD/2396/2
> 
> Ian


Good heavens! After reading the first page of that I wished I'd stuck to tea! It's amazing there are any surviving members on this forum!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

centaursailing said:


> Hi Hotmetal
> 
> The Extra Pharmacopaeia (26th Edition issued July 1972) states: "Side-effects of caffeine include nausea, headache and insomnia. Large doses may cause restlessness, excitement, muscle tremor, tinnitus, scintillating scotoma, tachycardia and extrasystoles. Caffeine increases gastric secretions and may cause gastric ulceration. The fatal dose is probably about 10g."
> 
> ...


Very interesting contribution Rod. I must admit I steer well clear of these so-called "energy drinks", I didn't think 2 cans could kill a teenager though!

Coffee is the strongest stimulant I'll consume. Although according to Eyedee's post, that's bad enough, and decaf is even more likely to cause acid reflux.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

At least a large espresso an hour five days a week. Sometimes more. Did go really overboard a while back and sent me reaaaaally shaky and scatty for a couple of hours.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

How about just having two? !


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but I went through an episode, years ago, where hot drinks in the morning, and particularly coffee, were making me seriously green. Once ended up actually being sick. Went to the quack, and it turned out I had a stomach ulcer. Not as scary as it sounds - they now know ulcers are caused by a bacteria - heliobactor or some such - and not stress, so a dose of antibiotics cleared it up. Never had it to the same extent since, although I still get a bit of nausea drinking hot drinks on an empty stomach ... perhaps its just the memory. Anyway, thought I would mention it. Hope it is not the case. Easily diagnosed by the way, through, believe it or not, a breath test.


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

And call me a softie, but as much as I love espresso, I try to restrict myself to just one a day - reason being that it is the only way I can still get that wonderful lift. Even two a day seems to result in a kind of tolerance that renders it nowhere near as effective. It's a tough ask, granted, but worth it. Also means genuine anger if your beloved one-a-day is a some sloppy, burnt, over extruded mess from a lax coffee shop!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jezzaus said:


> Also means genuine anger if your beloved one-a-day is a some sloppy, burnt, over extruded mess from a lax coffee shop!


Or in my case, first thing in the morning, quite possibly the first one could be some sloppy, burnt, over extruded mess from a half-asleep Gaggia-toting n00b who hasn't had an espresso yet. Sometimes the first one isn't the best as I'm stumbling around the kitchen. If at first you don't succeed, try again. I make myself late all the time by having to make a successful one before I leave.

Coffee BASICs:

10> Wake up

20> Make [coffee]

30> Drink [coffee]

40> If [coffee "good"]={FALSE} GOTO 10 else GOTO 50

50> GOTO [work]

Run (to [work]!)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Coffee BASICs:
> 
> 10> Wake up
> 
> ...


As a Classic owner I appreciate this coding logic.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Coffee BASICs:
> 
> 10> Wake up
> 
> ...


Spectrum boy! Love it!!

On the weekend replace line 40 with GOTO 20


----------

